# What Offers the BEST PC Protection?



## ItzJuzMeeh (Nov 30, 2003)

Hi, Thanx to "All" whom have already helped me with the previous probelms & questions.
I'd like to get my PC running in Great Shape , so I'm asking for advice on which Programs work well together keeping me protected As Much As Possible.
I'm currently running 2 PCs both have the same Programs "Except" for One Difference, One is WIN98 other is WINME, other then that..all is about the same. I run on a Cable Modem. ( Broadband ) & Aol 8.0.

I currently have Nortons AntiVirus Pro 2003 ( Updated Current )
AVG 6 Virus Scanner Free Edition ( Updated Current )

Spybot *Recently Added* 
Hijack This * Recently Added*

Is there anything else I should have? Perhaps A Firewall? Spyware Stopper? Etc 
Thanx for all advice in advance ~ Lindi ~


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

It is generally not advisable to have TWO anitvirus programs actively scanning as they could cause conflicts and even miss some pest. IF you want to keep both as a double check I would recomment that only ONE be the active scanner, the other would be run manually. Keep in mind that if one reports something it may be a false positive because it has read the other programs virus definitions. ALWAYS note the FULL path and file name before geting too excited.

Here is a link to an excellent post by Rollin'Rog on a number of security related programs. But I would strongly suggest you get a firewall in addition to your AV program. Sygate and Zone Alarm seem to be the two most popular firewalls, but I don't want to get into a debate as to which firewall or AV product is better, this is the users choice and opinions can be strong.

http://forums.techguy.org/t110854/s.html


----------



## soliusbeag (Dec 3, 2003)

try norton internet security 2003/2004
it also has norton antivir 2003 on disk


----------



## It Wasn't me (Nov 11, 2003)

Ad-Aware free addition is another good program to have with Spybot. Often times one program will pick up things the other don't.


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

Maybe add to your list with :

Adaware , runs nice alongside spybot .

Spyware Blaster , attacks spyware while you surf .

I like sygate myself , but your choice , and like NiteHawk said , never run both anti-virus together .

....sorry was`nt me , didn`t see your post but i`ll leave it for the spyware blaster link ...


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You need a Firewall.

Here's some: http://www.wilders.org/firewalls.htm

Get rid of AVG if you have Norton or at least disable ALL Autoprotect/Email scanning options with AVG.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Depends what you can afford.
I'm happy with ZA.


----------

